# Three guesses



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

Someone ate the interns lunch today.


I'll give you three guesses, the first two don't count.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Johnson I look forward to your stories, so than for still posting them.


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Come on .....you didn't eat it did you???? LMAO!! Enjoy your posts!!


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Just wondering are you still around?? Haven't heard anything for awhile. Hope all is well.


----------

